# No email notifications



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am not getting any email notifications, not for PM's, or for subscribed threads.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

x2


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

X3


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I am not getting any email notifications, not for PM's, or for subscribed threads.


PM a moderator?

:rolleye:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ironclad said:


> PM a moderator?
> 
> :rolleye:


Should I PM Ashcraper?

Maybe he can help me out, still not getting them.

Makes answering threads that I have been on hard.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Never got em.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

alan_wilson said:


> Never got em.


Well, that feature you have to turn on, same for email notifications when you get a PM, or even a visitor message, I have them all turned on, then yesterday I reselected them again and saved it and still nothing.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeh, PM Ashcrapper. If anyone knows what to do, it'll be him. :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I am not getting any email notifications, not for PM's, or for subscribed threads.


Check your spambox hacksii, there could be an email saying..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ironclad said:


> Yeh, PM Ashcrapper. If anyone knows what to do, it'll be him. :lol:


Yah, that is what I was thinking:lol:

but in the mean time:cursing:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

madmuscles said:


> Check your spambox hacksii, there could be an email saying..


I have been checking it, I found two other forums that I noticed were labeled as spam, and fixed that.


----------

